# 5/13 - 5/19 North Myrtle Kayak Fishing



## usmc_galloway (May 11, 2015)

Hey guys, 

A little about myself. I was in the USMC from 03-07 mos was 0311. I've been kayak fishing for 7 - 8 years now, and some would say I have a kayak addiction at this point with a fleet of 10 boats. I was part of a group of guys that started a fishing trail here in Ohio (Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail) 3 years ago which has been a really cool adventure, having 60 anglers at our last event just a week ago. I am a catch and release angler, well CPR, gotta have proof! 

So I'm headed down to North Myrtle, this week with some buddies(lets hope Ana didnt mess things up to bad). I plan on doing a lot of fishing while they do their thing. It seems like my options are to either go north to Hog Inlet, or south to Murrells Inlet. There does appear to be a little inlet just south of my hotel which leads into a small marsh, but I cant really seem to much on it, but it looks like it should hold some fish.

Also could someone give me a tip on whats in right now, I have seen the charts but they are very broad. I would like to get into some reds, but anything that puts up a fight would do. 

Also I would like to try to get into a shark or two. I dont have the best gear in the world, but being in a kayak its nice because it acts as a large drag making up for sub par gear. Any chance at getting to some off the beaches if so what species?

If anyone is interested in going out shoot me a PM. Ill be bring 2 boats one for short paddles/sight fishing (Coosa HD) and one for longer distances (Hobie Outback).


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Flounder, reds maybe some trout in the inlets. I usually use mud minnows on a carolina rig.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Reds are easy to catch. Live, cut bait tossed in a hole, or artificials like a Gulp shrimp in new penny color will catch them if they're there. You should also catch some flounder. Live bait or bucktails and Gulp...

You can't shark fish in SC (Horry County) until you go south past Garden City Pier into Georgetown county. There are any number of beaches to shark and surf fish there. Blacktips, spinners, and saw a nice sandbar last time I was there, and tons of little sharpnose. You could probably get on some in the mouth of Murrells Inlet. Not sure how much experience you have in the ocean, but probably some cobia around too. 

I can't help you about the north end of MB. Good luck.


----------



## usmc_galloway (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I've done a handful of ocean trips. I normally take a week off a year to head off to the coast. A few years ago I hit Grand Isle in LA, the year before that I spent the week up in South Port NC, hitting up the artificial reefs a few miles out. Thank you for the info on the Horry County regs on catching sharks. 

Also thanks for the bait tips. I plan on throwing popping corks most of the time I'm chasing reds, looks like I'll need to pick up some penny colored gulp shrimp though.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you can go in the ocean, personally I would go slow trolling live baiting for cobia, kings, and big Spanish one day. Will probably get a ride from a shark, too.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

To add with what Smoothlures said, get a box of frozen cigar minnows and slow drift them behind the yak until you can get some menhaden snagged.
One rod or two rods with dead cig minnows or live menhaden behind you and one bass rod to throw spoons and plugs for spanish and blues.


----------



## usmc_galloway (May 11, 2015)

Went out yesterday with bluefish down in Murrells Inlet. We put in down around the the oyster drop off around 11 in hopes to fish the incoming tide. Between the stiff 15-20 mph wind, and the tide pushing us back in the marsh, there wasnt a whole lot going on. I was fishing a popping cork with a DOA electric chicken , gold spoon, and a frozen finger mullet on a Carolina rig. Neither of us pulled anything in but it was nice being on the water. 

I still have hopes of launching from the beach and get something of some size, some day before I leave, and maybe make another trip down to the inlet earlier in the morning chasing some reds.


----------



## usmc_galloway (May 11, 2015)

Did a surf launch today just out in front of my condo. I was drifting frozen shrimp and finger mullet .5 - 1 mile off the coast. Nothing hit the shrimp, but I got some really good hits on the mullet. One crushed a rod, instantly tore 50 yards or so of line, and then cut my line off. I had a few other good hits/fights but everything g came unbuttoned.

I did see huge sea turtles. I thought it was a small whale from the sounds before I actually got eyes on. 

I plan on heading out for some night fishing/very early morning to see if I can get something actually to the boat.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Throw something at the turtles for lurking cobia!!


----------



## JacksonTclark (Oct 24, 2013)

A little about myself. I was in the USMC from 03-07 mos was 0311. 

I once had a roommate named Viola, he was an awesome guy and also was a retired vet from 0311. Just want to say thaks for your sacrifice and hope you get to spend tons of time on the water.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Like smooth said, throw a jig at those turtles. Cobes love to hang out underneath them.


----------



## usmc_galloway (May 11, 2015)

Ended the trip this Monday morning with a night excursion out in front of my condo. There is just something really creepy about a surf launch at 3am. To be honest there is something really creepy being out with nothing but a head lamp and the faint lights from the hotels. I couldnt get my gps working so I had no real idea of distance, but I know on my paddle back in it took me a little under an hour to get back in, which puts me a few miles out.

I stayed out till around 7am drifting finger mullet, and cut bait. Only thing biting were sharks, ( which I didnt really mind, but didnt have the gear to deal with the bigger guys). It was fun being pulled around, swung around all night long. None of my go pro footage turned out, just to dark, all you can hear is me grunting, and my drag screaming. 

By the time I came in the tide had really kicked in and I had a really awesome ride back in, which I did catch on film that I might post later. 

Thanks you all for the useful information. Never did find any reds, but I did fight some large fish, which is all I really wanted to do.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Surf launch at 3AM? That's hard core man. Nice job!


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

dlpetrey said:


> Surf launch at 3AM? That's hard core man. Nice job!


He is an 0311, so technically that would be hard corps.


----------

